
Show HN: Tippy – The AI-bot that beats the betting market - rsmarques
https://www.tippy.live/?ref=hn
======
andrefmoniz
Cool idea! where did you get the data for the 1M matches?

~~~
rsmarques
Thanks! That was one of the biggest challenges.

There are several good data sources, such as the official ATP website or
Oddsportal. I managed to fetch data from these sources and centralize the info
by matching keywords such as the players names.

